# Bug Report: GPU-Z 0.3.1 and HD4870



## jedirock (Jan 4, 2009)

The latest version of GPU-Z seems to have broken frequency detection. I've slightly overclocked my Sapphire Radeon HD4870 from default 750/900 to 780/990. GPU-Z v0.3.0 displayed the clocks correctly, but v0.3.1 displays the defaults. Also, it seems to have issues with loading some drivers occasionally. I'm running Vista Ultimate x64 SP1.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone else see this issue? which drivers are you using?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was getting that same error with my 4870s when using the 8.10 drivers with Vista x64 SP1, switching to the 8.12 drivers and Windows 7 build 7000 solved that issued, with both OS' I have been using GPU-Z 0.30 since I didn't know about 0.31


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't see a issue in that, but in others. Like the fan speed and GPU temp aren't correct.


----------



## mankind (Jan 4, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone else see this issue? which drivers are you using?



Yes same issue.  Cat 8.12's official and a 4850.  Overdrive is set to 700/1100, but GPU-Z reports 625/993


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 4, 2009)

mankind said:


> Yes same issue.  Cat 8.12's official and a 4850.  Overdrive is set to 700/1100, but GPU-Z reports 625/993



can you check 8.9 and 8.10 ?


----------



## blastboy (Jan 4, 2009)

its also showing my 2 GTX260 55nm as 65nm in WinXP Pro 32


----------



## jedirock (Jan 4, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone else see this issue? which drivers are you using?



Good to know I'm not alone... I'm using the Catalyst 8.12 drivers. I'll try the 8.9 and 8.10 drivers in a couple minutes.


----------



## adrianx (Jan 5, 2009)

hello and happy new year to all 



on vista x64 sp1 (up to date).4870x2 with driver 8.12 from amd.com

the value from graphics card tab are static (dont change if the clock are up or down)... and also is the default 3d settings.

on the sensors tab the values from gpu and memory are not static value, and are the corect one.

best regards...


----------



## mankind (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll try later tonight mate.


----------



## Hardzsi (Jan 5, 2009)

jedirock said:


> The latest version of GPU-Z seems to have broken frequency detection. I've slightly overclocked my Sapphire Radeon HD4870 from default 750/900 to 780/990. GPU-Z v0.3.0 displayed the clocks correctly, but v0.3.1 displays the defaults. Also, it seems to have issues with loading some drivers occasionally. I'm running Vista Ultimate x64 SP1.



I can report the same. XP SP2, HD4870 w/8.12: v0.3.1 fixed on 750/900 even though i'm on 500/450 in 2D set by CCC Overdrive. If i change freq in CCC, there's no change in GPU-Z.

I tried v0.3.0 again and it works perfectly.


----------



## Singler (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi... I made a vid of that problem:

GPU-Z v3.01 vs CCC


----------



## sapetto (Jan 7, 2009)

jedirock said:


> The latest version of GPU-Z seems to have broken frequency detection. I've slightly overclocked my Sapphire Radeon HD4870 from default 750/900 to 780/990. GPU-Z v0.3.0 displayed the clocks correctly, but v0.3.1 displays the defaults. Also, it seems to have issues with loading some drivers occasionally. I'm running Vista Ultimate x64 SP1.


Same here with HD4850


----------



## jedirock (Jan 7, 2009)

sapetto said:


> Same here with HD4850



Ah, I didn't think of doing a side-to-side comparison.
http://michaelsprogramming.home.dyndns.org/gpu-z_comparison.png
I still need to get around to installing the 8.10 or 8.11 drivers. Does anyone know a good driver cleaner? I've read the best way to update or install a different version of the drivers is to uninstall, reboot into Safe Mode, use a driver cleaner, then reboot again, and go from there.


----------



## jedirock (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I still haven't gotten around to installing older drivers, but I can confirm the problem still exists on Windows 7 beta with ATI's Win7 beta drivers. 0.3.1 shows the default clocks, 0.3.0 shows the changed clocks.


----------



## pissdrunx1987 (Jan 15, 2009)

also have the same problem with 0.3.1 but i found something interisting.
it shows the real clocks within the sensors tab like you can see in my screenshot. but doesnt work on the main screen (clocks/bandwith/fillrate)






hope it can be fixed soon.

great work on this tool btw. simply love it


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the same issue as everybody in this thread. I have Sapphire Radeon 4870, overclocked by ATI Overdrive, but on the main page of GPU-Z it shows the stock clocks (750 MHz), while on the sensors page it shows the actual clocks (780 MHz). This problem first appeared in the 0.3.1 release, the clocks were showing accurately on the main page before that. I haven't updated my driver, so it can't be the driver, it's definately GPU-Z.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 20, 2009)

i also have this issue , clocked my 4870 @ 790/1100 but reads default clocks


----------



## i43 (Jan 21, 2009)

also same issue HD4870x2 (single) - with  GPU-Z 0.3.1 reads stock clocks instead .. dialed in ccc oc page   
currently Win XPpro Sp3 (32bit) / Ati CCC 8.12 whql 
if you dont mind    link to my screen 




Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

test build for this fix here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------



## adrianx (Jan 28, 2009)

ok...

the test...from w1zzard link...



still no clock detection in graphic card tab...

still display only the maxim clocks for gpu and memory 750 and 900 value

the sensors tab works ok

best regards and still waiting more tests 

p.s. 

vista x64 with ati 4870x2 driver 8.12


----------



## jedirock (Jan 28, 2009)

I blew out my power supply a couple days ago (not by overloading it), but I'll have a replacement by Saturday. I can check the build then.


----------



## jedirock (Feb 1, 2009)

Confirmed, the fix works. Using Windows 7 beta x64 with Catalyst 8.12 Win7 beta drivers, detects my overclock. Thanks W1zzard.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 2, 2009)

BUG Report when wanting to snap a photo of gpu-z:

gdiplus.dll error missing. You need to place gdiplus.dll in your system dir and problem is solve.

*Note:Windows 2000 users only*


----------



## nafets (Feb 2, 2009)

Gpu-Z 0.3.1 and the recent test build still don't show updated speeds on the "Graphics Card" tab. Everything else works fine.
Gpu-Z 0.3.0 functions properly in all aspects, relating to this.

HD4870
WinXP SP3
Catalyst 9.1

Keep up the great work!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2009)

nafets said:


> Gpu-Z 0.3.1 and the recent test build still don't show updated speeds on the "Graphics Card" tab. Everything else works fine.
> Gpu-Z 0.3.0 functions properly in all aspects, relating to this.
> 
> HD4870
> ...



so you are using cat 9.1, ccc to oc and the test build i linked above still shows the defaults?


----------



## adrianx (Feb 2, 2009)

ok...

the test...from w1zzard link...



still no clock detection in graphic card tab...

still display only the maxim clocks for gpu and memory 750 and 900 value

the sensors tab works ok

best regards and still waiting more tests 

p.s. 

vista x64 with ati 4870x2 driver 9.1


----------



## nafets (Feb 2, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> so you are using cat 9.1, ccc to oc and the test build i linked above still shows the defaults?



No CCC. No ATT. Just Rivatuner for under/overclocking.

Yes both the current version (0.3.1) and the test build linked above both show the default 750/900, regardless of what I try. Even with the card controlled automatically by the BIOS doesn't change the 750/900 "Graphics Card" tab values.

It's really no big deal, as I and most others probably use the "Sensors" tab anyways. But the functionality is there, in the 0.3.0 version...


----------



## jedirock (Feb 3, 2009)

nafets said:


> No CCC. No ATT.


If you don't have CCC, what are you using for graphics drivers? Or did you just install the driver without the control centre?


----------



## nafets (Feb 3, 2009)

jedirock said:


> Or did you just install the driver without the control centre?



Yes, it's a driver only install. I don't need to change any display settings (Vsync, forcing AA/AF, etc) for the games I play.


----------



## jedirock (Feb 3, 2009)

nafets said:


> Yes, it's a driver only install. I don't need to change any display settings (Vsync, forcing AA/AF, etc) for the games I play.



All right, that's fine. However, the driver version still applies. Different Catalyst drivers might behave differently than others. So even if the version of CCC is asked, the driver version is what's needed.


----------

